# New FAS Custom Bicycles



## fascustombicycles (Nov 6, 2013)




----------



## stoney (Nov 9, 2013)

Welcome to the CABE. Love the out of the box thinking. How about a little info on your business. Look forward to seeing more of your work. Good luck.


----------



## Jaxon (Nov 10, 2013)

Can you give some more information on the first bike. Is it a 20 inch bike with 20 x 3 tires? Can you post another pic of the other side. I didn't see that one on your website.  Really cool looking bikes on there. Thanks for posting the pics.


----------

